# 4th of July Babies! FRY SWIMMING IN TANK NEED HELP!



## p-dubs (Jul 4, 2007)

.


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

that normal for them to hide under he rocks..in the wild, they look for hiding spots too.
put lots of decors in the tank for them to hide in those. put all of them together in 1 tank..if the tank is big enough to hold all of them. feed with live bloodworms and/or carnivore pellets.

and sell some to the members classifieds..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

scoop them all out into the 30 gal (or as many as you can)
id remove the gravel for the simple fact that ammonia and other chemicals will build up in there with so many babies
add either a sponge filter or put a sponge on the filter intake(so babys cant get sucked up
i would do no decor since it just makes it harder to clean but i might add some deco when they are larger (but still dont add gravel)

edit: start hatching lots of brine shrimp!


----------



## p-dubs (Jul 4, 2007)

Ok,

So We've left the rocks in the tank because we transfer'd a bunch more. Right now there are plenty of 5mm fry swimming, hiding. The rocks are standard green and white small aquarium rocks. Most of them are just hovering over the rocks. I am hoping they become more active soon.

The filter is covered with net mesh that was ripped off a net for emergency.

There are still plenty of fry in the 125. Would it be better maybe to get a 10gallon with no rocks and transfer water and fry?

Thanks... I do not have food for them. Can flake food work?


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I still recomend as above mentioned to remove the gravel. Prestine water conditions mean less death among the fry.


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

> feed with live bloodworms and/or carnivore pellets.


lol dont think any fry will be eating pellets?
i used crushed up flakes when i had fry ,u can also get a product called liquifry from pet store that is a liquid food


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I believe you should get a 10 gallon tank and sponge filter, make sure to cycle your sponge filter so that the nitrifying bacteria grows on the filter, do this by putting the sponge filter in a cycled tank for about 5 to 7 days. Take water from your parent tank into the 10 gallon and put your filter in, make sure that you have no bubles in your sponge filter, so that it sinks all the way to the bottom. I made the mistake of not getting all the bubbles out and crushing some fry under it. Make sure to get the temperature of the water the same as the parent tank. Do water changes, about 50% every day with water from the parent tank. To feed your fry, simply get 2x 2 liter bottles and a couple air stones and air line as well as a turkey baster. Mix the bbs eggs and salt in the 2 liter and drop the air stone in there, once they hatch use the turkey baster to suck the bbs out of the bottom and simply squeeze into the 10 gallon tank, you'll soon find the right amount to feed your fry. Good luck.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

cycling a new tank might be a problem.

I would probably just add all the babies to the 30g if its already cycled(even though the rocks may make it more of a pain). Then get a sponge filter running in one of your tanks so its ready to go if you get another batch of eggs.

good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## p-dubs (Jul 4, 2007)

/


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

The fry will start eating when they are basically free swimming and have done away with the sacks of stored food/energy. So feed away, but don't get carried away with the bbs, too much will easily pollute your tank. Feed them small amounts throughout the day, maybe 3 to 4 times a day or until you see their little stomachs full of bbs. This is what I've been doing and am doing good so far.

As for the fry you're finding in your tank, I'm pretty sure you still have a lot of fry in there if you've only got 15 in your 30gallon, you've got to look real closely, you already know that they're real small, and in a 125gal, they'll be hard to spot. When your Ps do breed again, it's best not to wait until they are in the free swimming stage before you siphon them into a hatching tank. I've been waiting only until I see the little tails pop out and then move them into a 10 gallon with water from the parent tank.

Pictures would help us help you a lot better as we'll be able to see how developed your fry are.


----------



## p-dubs (Jul 4, 2007)

.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

nice tank! damn 100 fry in your filter, thats too bad man, lookin at your RBP's are your sure those are a few years old, they look samll to be that old?


----------



## p-dubs (Jul 4, 2007)

I dont know if the pics do them justice. The one directly under the filter is the oldest at around 5-6 years and is absolutely HUGE. The others are moderate size. The smallest one i know is the male, and I believe the other smaller is the female that bread... The two were split up and the small one was being so aggressive it was insane.

Thanks on the tank. The stand was hand made by a man from texas. I can give his contact info. It was wayer cheaper and nicer then any stand we saw in stores or elsewhere. We picked out the varnish ourself.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

very nice tank. I unfortunately lost about 200-300 newborn fry because of a sponge filter not fully filled with water, when the air came out of it, they got crushed under it. i only noticed it when i noticed the water getting cloudy, this was in a 10gallon tank. it was a bitch to clean. well, i'm sure your fish will breed again, good luck with it next time, because there will be a next time. it's definately a joy to watch them grow from egg and on, it's quite the experience. i'm documenting my 'grow' and am only about a month into it, waiting to get to 2 months and then i'll post something up, maybe get a breeding award or sumn. =]

did you feed them baby brine or grow out brine bought from the store?


----------



## p-dubs (Jul 4, 2007)

Both,

they didnt eat the live brine, or at least i didnt see them eat the live brine.

The frozen brine they loved... Got every single fry outta there hiding places.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

I love how your tank looks. Very natural plus very appealing to the eye.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

for future you dont need to cycle just fill the 30 gal with water from the parent tank


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> for future you dont need to cycle just fill the 30 gal with water from the parent tank


reason for this being the waters already cycled, so you save yourself time and prep.


----------



## p-dubs (Jul 4, 2007)

;


----------

